# got the blower, but what to wear?



## itscoldhere (Jan 11, 2014)

After lurking and learning on here, I just bought a new Honda 928TC. My first snow blower. Now..., anybody have recommendations on what gear to wear to keep warm, specially on a windy day with all the snow blowing around. Anybody like a certain type of gloves/mitts/ Or do you know of a good pair of boots that won't get full of snow and won't freeze your feet? I'd appreciate any advice on what gear you guys find good.
thanks in advance


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Uh, well, I just wear what I'd normally wear when it's cold outside. I do have a verm warm pr. of gloves but nothing special. Been blowing snow for over 20 years and never gave it much thought. Let common sense prevail.
Ski pants if it's in the teens. My hunting coat if it's windy but usually just a tee shirt, sweatshirt, then another hoooded jersey. It doesn't get all that cold nere. Last week we saw -1° and I haven't seen it that cold in the last 5 years. Usually teens is the coldes we get. 
My regrets to my friends in the frozen north.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That really depends on how cold, cold is. 

I use a pair of these:

Wrangler Wrangler Rugged Wear Thermal Jean Men Jeans

A generic sweatshirt, and one of these:

Men's Souped-up Fleece-lined Sweat Jac - Duluth Trading

And of course hat and gloves.


----------



## itscoldhere (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, perhaps I'm talking brutal cold. After all it does get cold here sometimes. I tried out my son in laws before I bought my snow blower. Within 10 minutes my fingers froze while in a pair of insulated, winter leather gloves, while clutching metal handle bars. After a while my balaclava froze up stiff with snow that froze on it and then I couldn't see my socks thru the packed snow on them. Just a nice day in the frozen north.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Just dress in layers so if you get to warm you can remove a layer. You want to do your best to avoid sweating that's how you get cold. As far as boots go if you have a Tractor Supply near by see what they have for winter boots and to be honest it's best to buy two pair as you don't want to go out if there is a storm the next day and your only pair got wet. If your feet get cold wear an extra pair of socks. Snow pants are a good idea. And get one of them Russian hats with the ear flaps they work fantastic. Gloves depend on you really and if your unit has hand warmers or not. If not then High quality mittens are the warmest. I spent Many years hiking in real cold weather so you learn what works and what does not. Just remember to keep dry if you get wet go in and change then go back out.


----------



## HH4 (Dec 18, 2013)

From 0 degrees with freezing rain to minus 40 windchill I always wear the same thing. A one piece waterproof/breathable Fristads insulated coverall with layers underneath to match the temperatures. By far the best boots I have ever used are Dunlop Purofort Thermos. Lightweight , waterproof , excellent comfort and traction and surprisingly warm.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I like to wear my Polaris snowmobile jacket since it is nice and warm and I may even wear my warm snowmobile bibs as well as my boots too. I even wore my helmet once when it was extremely windy and I needed to blow my driveway because the wind chill was terrible that day and I could not stand being outside blowing snow in the wind. Sort of like a personal snow cab for your head


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

HH4 said:


> From 0 degrees with freezing rain to minus 40 windchill I always wear the same thing. A one piece waterproof/breathable Fristads insulated coverall with layers underneath to match the temperatures. By far the best boots I have ever used are Dunlop Purofort Thermos. Lightweight , waterproof , excellent comfort and traction and surprisingly warm.


Welcome to SBF! I'm thinking that HH4 is experiencing the same kind of cold in Newfoundland that you see in Nova Scotia. We get bitter cold here in Saskatchewan but normally without much humidity. When I'm out in the cold for extended periods, I find that boots with felt pacs inside are the best. I have the ones rated for 100 below and can be out in -40 and my feet have never been cold. The secret, I think is that when you come in, you take the felt liners out and dry them out good so that they aren't damp. Dry feet are warm feet.
I have a cab on my machine, so I'm out of the wind and heated handgrips that keep my hands toasty warm. I was out blowing snow last weekend in minus 40 windchill and was quite comfortable, with similar clothing to what HH4 has along with my 100 below Sorel boots.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my basic outerware
cabela's fleece lined jeans
sorel boots
carhartt duck jacket
some no brand winter gloves that are water and wind proof
i tryed one of my motorcycle jackets ( tourmaster saber jacket ) , it was wind proof and too warm. next time i wear it i'm going to open some of the vents


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

With all due respect to my friends in PA, OH and similar latitudes……

Snow cleanup around here is usually in the 15-20F range but can be zero and below as it was 2 weeks ago. Enough breeze to be painful in the face is almost a given for parts of the job. I clear over 10,000 SF. This takes 2-4 hours depending on the storm and my choice of machine(s).


If nothing else scuba diving, including under ice has given me a respect for good exposure protection.


1) 1) A good wicking base layer like UnderArmor. I have some LL bean expedition weight stuff that’s great. This layer is important to keep you as dry as possible. Merino wool socks (LL Bean Cresta) for wicking, insulation and exothermic properties.


2) 2) Sweat pants and shirt. This is actually an awful choice but it works for me and it’s comfortable. Wool would be awesome.


3) 3) The outer layer begins with a 30 year old ski-doo bib overall, quilted nylon shell. An equally ancient down nylon parka and LL bean Wildcat boots.


4) 4) Finally a balaclava (this was a tremendous addition!), toque (Knit pullover hat), hearing protector ear muffs (hearing conservation and cozy) and Go-Tex shelled mittens.


In this get-up I am consistently comfortable the balaclava tremendously reduced the sting when the wind comes the wrong way. If you take nothing else from this get one of those!

Pete


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> With all due respect to my friends in PA, OH and similar latitudes……
> 
> Snow cleanup around here is usually in the 15-20F range but can be zero and below as it was 2 weeks ago. Enough breeze to be painful in the face is almost a given for parts of the job. I clear over 10,000 SF. This takes 2-4 hours depending on the storm and my choice of machine(s).
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct. Wick, warm, shell. 

1. Polypropylene undergarments, albeit for my climate are a bit of an over kill, are great. 

2. Sweats, are the hidden secret to a cheap form of fleece. There are thin wally-world brand stuff and thicker stuff sold else wheres.

3. Shell, this is were I like to have the gore-tex. It repels and wicks perspiration. 

Bala's are good, just make sure that they are not too tight around your neck. The last thing you want to do is pass out. 

And hearing protection, I like the work-tunes. Nothing like listening to the local sports, while you work. Either way, you just have to be extra vigilant, visually, of who is around you. 

I'd add that I like to wear my sunglasses/safety glasses.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

My eyeglasses need to stay in the shop. Blowing, clinking, melting, encrusting snow makes them a blinding mess. My eyesight is such that I don't miss them for this sort of work. That pretty much rules out safety eye wear too.

I often listen with ear buds in my hearing for protectors when mowing, hammering and other tasks. For snow-blowing it's the the solitude of being alone with the drone of the engine.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

First rule in snow blowing besides warm clothes is: 
*Never blow snow into the wind, always with it*.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

itscoldhere said:


> After lurking and learning on here, I just bought a new Honda 928TC. My first snow blower. Now..., anybody have recommendations on what gear to wear to keep warm, specially on a windy day with all the snow blowing around. Anybody like a certain type of gloves/mitts/ Or do you know of a good pair of boots that won't get full of snow and won't freeze your feet? I'd appreciate any advice on what gear you guys find good.
> thanks in advance


NE Wisconsin can get quite cold, thanks to the cold air you guys send down to us.  
I found that over the years, using a one piece snowmobile suite works for me. I guess a one piece by Carhart might be more up to date with the times. 

I like the one piece for a few of reasons. Its warmer, its more comfortable, its easy on and off, (assuming it has full length zippers on the legs), and one more odd thing I noticed about a one piece suite, is that it does a better job of keeping the exhaust smell off the clothes underneath. I wouldn't go back to just a coat. A breast pocket is nice to hear your cell phone over the noise. Anyhow, to make a long story short, check out any one piece suite. 
Edit: I remember another reason I like a one piece suit. Because most of the time I can just throw it on over my street clothes which saves me time.

Gloves are a problem. Squeezing any thing cold will defeat most of the insulating qualities of a glove. Other than heated hand grips, I had some limited success with motorcycle gloves. Try not to get old.  My hands stayed warmer when I was younger.  
Edit: I meant winter style motorcycle gloves  They are expensive.

Hats are just a personal thing and most will work fine. The big choice is to figure out what you want for hearing protection first, than figure out how to keep your head warm with the hearing protection in place. This not as easy as it sounds. I'm still experimenting after many years.  The little in ear plugs offer you the option of any hat but they are not the best for hearing protection. 

The taller the boot the better when outside of the pants leg. Felt liners work well. Also the little tie string on top can keep the snow out. Decide if you want the boot under the pants leg or outside the pants leg. The socks can be as important as the boot itself. 

Ventilate and try not to sweat. 

I spent three winter camps in northern Minnesota, in January sleeping outside. Being cold sucks big time. 

Good Luck

Ken


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

For the super cold and windy, I wear jeans and heavy socks, and a t shirt and flannel shirt as a base. Over that I have Walmart cheapo bib "skimobile overalls" that go over super thick duck boots. Up top a fleece and heavy winter coat. A pair of "winter" gloves, not leather or motorcycle, light and full of insulation. And an l.l. Bean mad bomber hat. It was good in 5 degrees and windy.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

OK, I'll bite. I'm kind of a gear snob so I will pay a little more for gear with features that I want but not gimmicks. I will not pay top dollar for extravagant gear (except my glass Costa del mar glasses but that's a story for a warm weather forum).

If it's super cold I wear my fleece (not flannel) pajamas under my jeans. This is surprisingly effective to the point that I don't feel the need to own snow pants. 

I wear boots that fit a little loose with a few layers socks because if your toes are too snug it reduces circulation and makes you colder. I either wear a pair of Timberland leather non insulated if it's warmer or I have winter boots with rubber over the toes and thinsulate on the tag (nothing special, I don't even remember the brand name)

Usually a T-shirt and sweater as a base. 

My coat of choice is a Columbia parka. Columbia usually offers all of the features of the premium brands (Patagonia, north face, Marmot, Arcteryx) without the rediculous price tag for the brand name. The one I wear right now is an interchange system so it has a removable shell and liner system. The liner has there Omni-heat system. Shell is wind proof and claims water proof but will get soaked through in a downpuor. They call it Omni-tech and Omni-dry.

For me gloves are where I am most likely to get cold. I have a really nice pair of Black diamond Gor-tex gloves. they have thick Goat leather palms and that really helps reduce the heat getting pulled out from gripping cold handles. They are a little pricey (for gloves). Mine were $35 from a deal site but if you want a pair now you are looking at $60-90. They are not the warmest glove I have ever had for standing around in but for work they are the warmest. This is because they are waterproof, windproof, very (and I mean very) durable, and the palm has that nice thick leather which really takes the bite out of gripping frozen metal. These are roughly equivalent to the gloves I wear http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/ski-gloves/squad-glove-BD801582_cfg.html?dwvar_BD801582__cfg_color=Ultra_Blue#start=24
This is the pair I have, mine are Black http://www.amazon.com/Renegade-Glove-Unisex-Green-Diamond/dp/B0042TBJGY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389453408&sr=8-1&keywords=black+diamond+renegade+gloves

I just wear a normal beanie style hat. absolutely nothing special here.

Also I recommend wearing your gear inside for a minute or two to build body heat. As noted earlier in the thread you do NOT want to be sweating but if you keep your boots on the garage like me for example you want to start with them as warm as possible. 

My system works well down to about 10 degrees F. Most of the time if it is colder than that it is too cold to snow. Of course I live a mile from the shore of lake Ontario so if the wind blows the right way we can get some pretty nasty lake effect when it's that cold.


----------



## itscoldhere (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow!! Great info. Thanks. I knew you guys would know your stuff! I'm going shopping.

And although it gets cold here, I have respect (or sympathy ;-0) for Blue Hill in Saskatchewan for the artic temps and HH4 for living in Newfoundland where annual snowfall can be 21 ft, yes that's twenty one feet (winter 2000-01).


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ice armor extreme gloves. carhartt artic extremes jacket and bibs, red wing 600 thinsulate boots. hot headz hood


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Toyboy said:


> First rule in snow blowing besides warm clothes is:
> *Never blow snow into the wind, always with it*.


 So very true.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

From just freezing temps down to -20F plus windchill leaves a lot of variable.

I have been seeing more neighbors down the block wearing hi viz vests over there outer clothing.
I normally just wear my regular Carhart everyday jacket but after seeing the hi vis neighbors(both they and I play in the street at times) I have been thinking of breaking out an old set of neon orange coveralls and see if they still fit, Maybe the snow wont stick like it does with the Carharts.

Boots Redwing Irish setter 800gr thinsulate and good wool socks NOT cotton boot socks good 70%wool or higher% hard to find and relatively expensive as socks go. I use to wear Sorel or Iceman boots but found them too bulky and heavy.

Gloves need new or heated handles. I have been putting off buyng winter motorcycle gloves because of the expense ($150) but if using them for snowblowing as well it might be worth the expense. Although I have heard they usually arnt heavily lined because of dexterity issues needed for motorcycle controls brake,clutch,throttle. Wonder if I could use heated motorcycle gloves and use them both on the bike and blower hmmmm.
Think I have an old pair of chopper mittens maybe try them if I can find them have always heard mittens are suppose to be warmer then gloves.

Hearing protection still a work in progress, Those little roll up foam are a pain to put in.

Wow all that and still afew more hours until daylight so I can go out to the unlit shed and putz around.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to bundle up in a snowmobile suit or my Carhart bibs and jacket along with Rabbit fur lined "Mad Bomber" hat from Cabelas and my big buck snowmobile mittens and I was warm. I still didn't like the snow in my face.
I installed a cab on my snowblower Amazon.com: Classic Accessories 52-001-010401-00 Snow Thrower Cab: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Now I find myself wearing only half the amount of clothes I used to wear and I am very comfortable, Best of all, no SNOW in my face. It was a great $70 investment.
Another thing I have found about staying warm, ditch the Levis and wear a pair of loose fitting, old style sweat pants. You will be surprised how warm your legs will stay, even when the sweat pants get wet.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Long underwear, jeans, hoodie, stocking cap. Insulated leather gloves, work boots. The cold doesn't bother me much typically, so most people need more gear than I do. Here it's been in the single digits into the negatives (F) for most of the times I've been out blowing. I don't need hearing protection since I use a Honda (so quiet) but I do listen to music with earbuds when I blow snow.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

In the Canadian cold we go to special clothing. I never allow snow to hit my face because if I'm getting it so is the motor and it has no air cleaner so it inhales the snow eventually. Always blow snow downwind. Adjust the task for the wind.
Head gear
Work-King® Faux-Fur Aviator Hat - Sears | Sears Canada
A baklava crammed around your throat like a tube is safer then a scarf. Scarfs and turning objects kill.

Mitts, NO GLOVES. Your finger together store heat way better in mitts.
Mitts best xx Large Ski-doo leather, lined MITTS. Insert a knitted $1 pair of woolen mitts inside these lined mitts.
Ski-Doo Absolute 0 Mitts - GLOVES & MITTS

Boots
EIGER POLAR MEN
Eiger Polar men boots cold to > -140 C. Boots

I adjust the outfit with a single coat or add a second felt coat next to my shirt depending on -20 C to -45 windchill. Do not sweat! This is for extreme storms where you can stay out 3-4 hours or even survive outside overnight. Great for ice fishing. In winter I travel with the above in my car on the highway. I survived outside once and I don't need a second lesson.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I now wear pull on steel studs over my boots.
Here's link. Stabilicers Lite: Winter Boots | Free Shipping at L.L.Bean

But, per the picture, I have a steep driveway.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

As many have said it starts with the base layer. Technology in clothing has changed so much in the last 20 years. You want a material that will move the moisture off of your body (ie. under armour, there is cheaper stuff). Leave the old school thermal underwear in the drawer, it retains moisture and stays wet. Major no no in cold weather. Next layer I wear a wicking type 1/4 zip turtle neck. I can unzip if I get hot or leave it up. Then if its really cold I will add a fleece jacket or 1/4 zip pullover. Last layer is an insulated one piece ski suit by Obermeyer. It blocks the wind goretex outershell, water resistant and insulated. I usually wear a thicker under armour type base layer on the bottom when really cold I will add a polartec fleece bottom. I have wear Rocky pac boots with a removable insulated insert, huge toe piece reminds me of the military Mickey Mouse boots. Socks are important. Must be a wicking material. Old school sweat socks get wet, stay that way and are not conducive to retaining heat once wet. Old school wool is good for outer garments for warmth but not base layer. Your gloves should have a shell that blocks wind and is waterproof. You may have to clear a clogged chute and impeller (after you turn the machine off). GLoves should be slightly larger also to create a warm zone in the glove. Like house hold fiberglass insulation, if you pack it in it does not work as designed. It is meant to be "fluffed Out". If you do get cold and have to come in. Bring your machine into the shed or garage also. Connecting rods can freeze and will break once restarted. I learned this the hard way. Don't be a hero go inside to warm up if you get really cold. The snow is not going anywhere.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

This fellow has an interesting take on appropriate clothing,


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

When it is bad out, I wear my one piece Carhart suit. Remarkable. I would never be without one again.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm pretty well insulated already, so I wear jeans and a jacket, but for the extremities I wear a pair of alpaca socks, and work boots, a pair of Thinsulate work gloves from Harbor Freight, and a thick stocking cap.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I have an old snowmobile coat that works really well. Nothing penetrates. I also bought a neck "muffler" that covers the entire neck. That is a big help protecting that area.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

After 20 years of commercial snow blowing and trying about every glove there is and having to warm my hands on the exhaust regularly,,,,Ive found the best glove for me. Atlas 460. Less than $15 a pair most places. Its a lined rubber glove that stays flexible at low temps. Even when a little sweaty inside that will keep your hands warm at all but extreme lows. Its the only glove I use, blowing and shoveling. I have several pairs and will switch off mid day. If you can beat cold hands and feet the rest is easy. Light layers underneath and a wind proof outer layer. I prefer a hi-vis rain jacket and elastic top rain pants. Keeps snow from melting on your clothing and getting you wet when your in and out of the vehicle. Usually a light jacket and t shirt is what I wear underneath. The trick is to keep warm without sweating. If you get sweaty change the under layer. Im out in any condition you can imagine sometimes its not too nice out but being cold is not usually a problem. 
Another item ive come to like over the years. When the wind is blowing and the snow is blustering or working in freezing rain is Ski Goggles. Big improvement for visibility and cover a good amount of your face without feeling restricted. Ive found the amber or yellow lens to be the best. I never blow snow during a storm without them.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

itscoldhere said:


> After lurking and learning on here, I just bought a new Honda 928TC. My first snow blower. Now..., anybody have recommendations on what gear to wear to keep warm, specially on a windy day with all the snow blowing around. Anybody like a certain type of gloves/mitts/ Or do you know of a good pair of boots that won't get full of snow and won't freeze your feet? I'd appreciate any advice on what gear you guys find good.
> thanks in advance


 
I wear an insulated camo hunting jacket that cost pretty good money about 10 years ago, around $300...so the coat costs as much as 6 of my old machines...but it keeps me warm. it's got that high tech insulation in it, and a removable hood.

under that, T-shirt on top, then long john pants and shirt over that. jeans, and usually TWO swearshirts . then the hunting jacket.

orange sweat cap hat, and I put the hood up too. if it's not too cold, I wear an old ball cap instead. if it's REALLY cold, I will add one more layer on the shirt, an extra long john shirt, then 2 sweat shirts over that.

socks- one good pair of heavy socks, and insulated boots. 

gloves- either 2 pair of the cheap brown cloth gloves, or a pair of heavier fleece lined gloves. if they get wet, I change them.

with this clothing I'm able to stay out there indefinitely, as long as I keep moving. it's when you sit still that you get cold. keep moving and I'm actually quite warm even if it's zero outside. dressed like this I've laid on cardboard and repaired my tractor and cars outside on the ground in 6 degree and 12 degree weather- and put a radiator in the truck in 16 degree weather.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Electric jacket that if you're lucky you can even plug it into you snow blowers charging system. 12-Volt Cordless Red Heated Jacket – Small, Medium, Large, XL, 2X, 3X | Milwaukee Tool











Men's Snowmobile Heated Gear - Motorcycle Superstore


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog thank you very much for the GREAT idea! I've got an electric vest for the bike (88 Kawi Concours 208,000kms) that, I hope, will work on the blowers output. Gonna try it out this week.
ItsColdHere, what part of NS you at? For clothing Marks Work Wear House should have anything you need. We don't get the crazy cold here that they get out west. Your boots could be industrial safety, pac style, and for gloves check out the army surplus for the white snowmobile mitts from the CAF, a good set of ski goggles for when the wind doesn't cooperate. Keep dry, perspiration is a BAD thing, muscling around a blower works up the body heat real quick. If we're lucky it won't be an issue much longer, Peter Code (weather guy) is talking +9 this weekend??????
Shovel Monkey


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I wear a pair of old bib style ski pants (with duct tape over the hole I burnt in them on the blower exhaust! LOL!), long sleeve tee, hoodie and my trusty Arborwear fleece lined canvas jacket. 
Most importantly are my 100% wool hand made Vermont originals hat, my Geier deer skin gloves with merino wool lining and my Chippewa boots with wool socks!


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

*Layers, layers, layers*

I went through the down-filled coat stage but soon learned some things are meant for sitting in the cold, others for working. I want warmth but not too much. What I don't either want is snow sticking/caking to my clothing. 

First your feet - you HAVE TO KEEP YOUR FEET WARM AND DRY. I use a pair of Sorel insulated boots that go almost to my knee. My feet have never gotten wet inside them and they are always comfortable without sweating. 

I then dress in layers. Normally a T-shirt, workshirt, sweatshirt, hoodie on top and just jeans on the bottom - if really cold I might wear longjohns. Pant legs go inside the boots. I have a good set of two-piece rain gear - hooded jacket and bib pants that is about a size larger than I need. The bib rainsuit bottoms cover everything (over the boots too so snow doesn't get inside them) then the rain jacket over that. Ball cap, hoodie hood then rainsuit hood on my head - peak of cap keeps the hoods from covering my eyes. If really cold I might put something else over my ears, maybe a scarf. I find the rain suit is best because 1) it breaks the wind, 2) is waterproof, 3) mine breathes (ie not the rubbery kind; more like nylon), 4) snow doesn't stick to it. 

The boots and rainsuit are the basics. Everything else can be adjusted - more layers as needed, take some off if too warm.


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

I wear a bright yellow rain jacket and pants that I used to use for fishing. Works great.
The rain suit works well as a heavy duty wind and snow breaker, so I don't have to dress as warm underneath, and I "GLOW" when out at the street doing the snow bank the plows left me. I think the rain suit is more visible than my snow blowers headlight. 
I also wear a beanie cap and over the ear hearing protection because my snow blower is pretty loud, and they double as ear warmers. Add my sun glasses and I must look like a real moron.... But a warm dry moron. LOL


----------



## stclair (May 27, 2013)

*What to wear while snowblowing*

I wear a Carhartt zipper hoodie with a Columbia vest and an Ariens knit hat and gloves.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

stclair said:


> I wear a Carhartt zipper hoodie with a Columbia vest and an Ariens knit hat and gloves.


The bottom half of you must get real cold!!:surprise:


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hoodie, sweat pants, baseball cap, sneakers, pair of $.99 Menards gloves. I like the cold.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I run a little warm so I got a pair of bibs with medium insulation, a fleece jacket that I wear an orange hoodie over, a pair of insulated gloves from Harbor Freight, and alpaca socks that I wear with my work boots.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Up here you need layers, plenty of layers :smiley-gen125:

.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I hate the winter, I hate the cold, but I love to blow snow. A trapper hat, Cabellas boots couple sizes too big, will sox, and mittens warm jacket, and scarf. Some day I might install a wind shield/ deflector. We will see what/who lasts longer, me or the machine.
Sid


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I dress as I would for the weather outside except I keep a set of ear Protection muffs on my blower I always put on before I start my blower.. Keeps ears warm Plus I can still keep the hearing that I have left . Hearing protection should be a must.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

For me, in the UP of Michigan, it's jeans, Sorels, a good winter coat and knot hat, and choppers (leather mittens with separate knit liners). Maybe thermal lower undies, but rarely. Typically gets me by in anything from -10F on up, no matter if I do one drive or four. Never get cold hands with these either . . . gloves with fingers, I always freeze . . .


----------

